# Does this belt look any good ?



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Power-Lifting-Weightlifting-Fitness-Belt-Leather-Medium-/140260685278?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item20a83035de


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats looks good mate, and good price, i've got a suede one similar, the only thing is the prong ones can be a pain to get on and off, im looking at getting a lever one now, although they are a bit more expensive.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

if you can afford something better, do so.

40 quid - http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-double-prong-buckle-belt.html


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

looks good m8, imo there all the sme, i bought a maxipower 1 years ago for £30, now i cant be ****d to take it to the gym i use the 1's there, york (from argos £5a or sumit) etc well worn and cheap, just as good imo, feel exactly the same


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

stone14 said:


> looks good m8, imo there all the sme, i bought a maxipower 1 years ago for £30, now i cant be ****d to take it to the gym i use the 1's there, york (from argos £5a or sumit) etc well worn and cheap, just as good imo, feel exactly the same


 :lol: thats because they're not very good, try a proper belt and you will see the difference!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-lever-belt.html is worth the extra got one myself

http://www.zuluglove.com/powerlifting-belt--zulu-professional-lever-2-p.asp a\re supposed to be pretty damn good too


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I have the 13mm one from strength shop. Took forever to break it in, but it's very good regardless. Wish I had the 10mm lever one in hindsight, can't always use the squatrack to loosen/tighten the buckle.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I have the 13mm one from strength shop. Took forever to break it in, but it's very good regardless. Wish I had the 10mm lever one in hindsight, can't always use the squatrack to loosen/tighten the buckle.


 The lever really is worth it.Guarantees your in tight every time


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i missed the opportunity to but a strength shop belt of ebay for 12quid because i for got it was ending, ended up going for 12.50.

Im thinking of getting into powerlifting so a decent lever belt would prob be best i just saw this one and wondered what peoples thoughts were.

That ZULU belt looks a very good price i may invest in one of them cheers mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

DNL said:


> :lol: thats because they're not very good, try a proper belt and you will see the difference!


the maxipower one is identical to the one in the OP just got maxi power wrote on it


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

stone14 said:


> the maxipower one is identical to the one in the OP just got maxi power wrote on it


  you get what you pay for.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

stone14 said:


> the maxipower one is identical to the one in the OP just got maxi power wrote on it


the maximuscle one probably is the same as the one in the op given the price etc. i used to use the maximuscle belt myself and tbh its pretty reasonable, however its nowhere near as good as a stregnthshop/zuluglove/inzer belt as they are much stiffer and offer more support. hard to explain unless youve tried one


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> the maximuscle one probably is the same as the one in the op given the price etc. i used to use the maximuscle belt myself and tbh its pretty reasonable, however its nowhere near as good as a stregnthshop/zuluglove/inzer belt as they are much stiffer and offer more support. hard to explain unless youve tried one


Im asuming you dont think the belt i posted is as good as a strengthshop/zulu etc


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

If your gonna get into powerlifting get a 13mm lever belt, either the inzer forever (which i use) or the titan toro


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

i had a toro before i swapped it for a Inzer. The two arnt even comparable IMO. Toro was cheeply made and hard. Inzer belt is awesome, althoguh i wish id gopne for the 10mm one not the 13.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

kingy_88 said:


> Im asuming you dont think the belt i posted is as good as a strengthshop/zulu etc


its good for starting off if its the same as teh maximuscle one but imo strengthshop/zulu are far superior and offer much more support. You get what you pay for and in the long run youll be better spending a bit more now to get a decent belt. i bought the maximuscle belt and then replaced it with a zulu belt shortly after so in total i spent near on £80 whereas had i just bought a decent belt straight of i would have saved a fair whack of money.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

kingy_88 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Power-Lifting-Weightlifting-Fitness-Belt-Leather-Medium-/140260685278?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item20a83035de


I wouldn't bother with it mate

my training partner has one and its horrible, have used it a couple times to anchor my bench shirt down and its crap, messes up arch and digs in


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> I wouldn't bother with it mate
> 
> my training partner has one and its horrible, have used it a couple times to anchor my bench shirt down and its crap, messes up arch and digs in


I see ill take your word for it then mate. Why do you say to get a 13mm belt over the 10mm ? is there a big diffrance in support as i here as mikex101 says there uncomfortable and dig in which i have read over the boards


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

kingy_88 said:


> I see ill take your word for it then mate. Why do you say to get a 13mm belt over the 10mm ? is there a big diffrance in support as i here as mikex101 says there uncomfortable and dig in which i have read over the boards


Yes the support is imo better, i agree they are uncomfortable at first but once they are broken in they are fine


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

I have an APT belt, they seem really good, I only use if I do lower than 5 reps


----------

